# Testing ... 1-2-3 ... Costume Testing ...



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So now that the SpiderHat is as done as it's going to be until the big day, I thought I'd go ahead and experiment with my costume. So ... one wig, vest, coat, and rose colored glasses, and viola! Not bad.



















(Sorry about the quality of the picture. It's one of those nearly disposable mirrors ... and at an angle ... and I can't see very well without my prescription glasses ... and, well you get the idea anyway.)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're going for creepy, you nailed it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great look - very dignified and handsome


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's a great look - very dignified and handsome


* BLUSH * :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great look, Dr. M!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the spider hat. It's not for low ceilings.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Since I figured out how to do some pretty cool spider legs, I ripped out the old legs and redid them.










I'm going to use this product to light it:


















These are great! Small, BRIGHT, and submersible. Pretty cool.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh that does look cool, Dr. M.! Where did you find the "Bright Spot" lights?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

JoAnn Fabrics. They come in clear, green and red. The clear ones come in bulk packaging of 12, or packages of two. The colors just come in packages of 12. They cost about $1.25 each.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is one cool costume! Hats off to you Dr. M, for a very original idea. I love what you did with the spider hat, and your costume reminds me a little bit of Vlad in Bram Stroker's Dracula...just an awesome look!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work, and thank for the info on the lights.


----------

